# 3 Day Rule?



## NYchic (Jul 1, 2006)

i read somewhere that if you go out on a date with a guy and he doesn't call 1-3 days after the date that means he really doesn't like you?

what do you guys think? if a guy likes you after a first date, how long would he wait to call?


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2006)

i usually call the 2nd day after the date... its stupid but a lot of guys dont want to seem too desperate so they wait wayyy longer than they should.. some guys think its not cool if they call anytime before a week... it doesnt mean that he doesnt like you.. it just means he heard somewhere that he shouldnt call before a certain amt of time.. every guy has heard a diff thing.. i just think its stupid to wait too long if you like the girl.. anyway thats what i think..


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

Guys are weird to begin with, so this goes hand-in-hand with their theories on dating and love *lol* j/k! I've also heard of girls doing the same thing... I think it's kinda like what Eric said, no one wants to seem to desperate... To each his own though! Ever since the first day we started dating, John and I were always together or on the phone... Every guy is different. I don't think it means he doesn't like you though...


----------



## NYchic (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the output guys. Personally I feel like if the guy doesn't call you soon enough.....basically it means he is just not that into you lol






Because from personal experience, guys that like you well usually you call right after the date just to make sure you're OK like you got home safe, etc. etc.

I think it's cute when some guys do that, it shows they are thoughtful


----------



## pla4u (Jul 3, 2006)

back when I was "LOOKING" I would call in a day, maybe 2....


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 7, 2006)

I think a week at the most. It depends on his age, personality and how busy he is. But even for a busy man, I would think he would want to make some sort of contact after a week.....unless he was real, real super shy..??


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't necessarily say that he dosen't like you. I don't think there's a set # of days.. every guy has their own '' call back '' theory as far as I understand lol. I'm a female ( obviously lol ) but, there has been a couple of occasions where guys give me their #.. and I actually liked them but, I didn't bother persuing them.. and never called. Dosen't mean I didn't like them




I always just wait it out.. if he calls, great.. if he dosen't, rather than looking at it like '' oh he must not like me ''.. i just think that it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

i dont know i would hope that he would be the one to make the next move, all the guys ive gone out with i know and see alll the time so there nuthink really like that.


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I wouldn't necessarily say that he dosen't like you. I don't think there's a set # of days.. every guy has their own '' call back '' theory as far as I understand lol. I'm a female ( obviously lol ) but, there has been a couple of occasions where guys give me their #.. and I actually liked them but, I didn't bother persuing them.. and never called. Dosen't mean I didn't like them



I always just wait it out.. if he calls, great.. if he dosen't, rather than looking at it like '' oh he must not like me ''.. i just think that it wasn't meant to be. I agree.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 10, 2006)

Some guys are just too chicken, hehe!


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 10, 2006)

i think if a guy likes you, he should call when he feels comfortable doing so. but that doesn't mean you should wait a long time for it either!


----------



## han (Nov 10, 2006)

the guys i end up with were friends and we hung out so comunacation was never a problem and when i meet my husband we hung out as friends went out with other friends and it just grew from there i dont have patience for waiting games or head games life to short too many fish in the sea


----------



## Jessica81 (Nov 10, 2006)

I think you should mail him a book on the dating rules you want him to follow! LOL

there are so many 'rules' out there, it is hard to figure out. I agree with Eric -- he probably heard that you should wait a week.


----------



## fickledpink (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I wouldn't necessarily say that he dosen't like you. I don't think there's a set # of days.. every guy has their own '' call back '' theory as far as I understand lol. I'm a female ( obviously lol ) but, there has been a couple of occasions where guys give me their #.. and I actually liked them but, I didn't bother persuing them.. and never called. Dosen't mean I didn't like them



I always just wait it out.. if he calls, great.. if he dosen't, rather than looking at it like '' oh he must not like me ''.. i just think that it wasn't meant to be. I agree


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 10, 2006)

My boyfriend called me the next day after our first date. I didnt call him back until the day after that, b/c I was doing something that day and didnt get home until late. He told me about a year later he thought I didnt like him b/c I didnt call him back, lol. He said he was a little sad b/c he really liked me. I didnt think it was desperate or needy to call me the next day, in fact, I thought, wow, this guy really likes me. But I have lost count of guys in the past who asked for my number and never called, not even once. It doesnt bother me, I dont really think about it all week, but I figure after a week he wont be ever calling, so that's that. Of course, a lot of this was in my college days, and it was at clubs and stuff, so a lot of guys really didnt want just my number, they wanted me to go home with them. So since I didnt, they probably threw the number away. Then when I ran into them at the same club later, and just said hey, they were like, oh sorry I didnt call, I "lost" your number.



Some did call, though, so it showed me they were not like that.


----------

